# where do you get inexpensive shipping boxes? How do you hold them down on the press?



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm doing a custom order for my clients and wanted to know where you guys get boxes for cheap. I'm doing a special edition t-shirt and wanted the packaging to be real unique than i normally would send it. I've decided on two options

1) would be a clear cylinder tube and place the t-shirts in that and ship. I found some on uline.ca

2) Keeping with the automotive theme i would ship the t-shirts in 4'x4'x4' boxes. The boxes need to be printed as it will be like an oil filter box. I can do the design and it seems like an all over print for the box. 

I'm torn between the two ideas and obviously wanted to choose one that stands out. I'm leaning towards the box idea but the only thing holding me back is the printing. Our logo is a two color logo and i can get away by using a one color black my only thoughts were I haven't tackled printing anything other than t-shirts yet and wanted to know how comlicated would it be for me to print an all over style box? I've read some threads on the forum and its been great. The only question i have is those of you printing on boxes how are you holding the box down? Are you using a vaacum pallet? If so can i get away with not using a vacuum pallet?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It looks like from this thread, they got their shipping boxes from Uline, but I think you can also get some great shipping supplies from eBay: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t103309.html

Maybe @kriscad @airborneranger @Pwear or @Unik Ink might have some insight on how they keep the boxes on the press. My guess is with some type of glue (I forget the technical term for that sticky stuff )


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rodney said:


> It looks like from this thread, they got their shipping boxes from Uline, but I think you can also get some great shipping supplies from eBay: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t103309.html
> 
> Maybe @kriscad @airborneranger @Pwear or @Unik Ink might have some insight on how they keep the boxes on the press. My guess is with some type of glue (I forget the technical term for that sticky stuff )


Thanks Rodney appreciate the quick response hopefully other members can chime in and give me some input as well.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The tube idea may be less expensive then the boxes. The other thing to keep in mind is if you are actually shipping them in this container and not put it in something else to ship it. Also where is the shipping label going to be placed and how much of the design area will be taken by the label. I would also suggest checking with your shipping company on any issues they may have with special shaped shipping containers (tubes). Another advantage to using clear tubes the shirt when folded just right will be the design on the tube when shipping. 
CW


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We are only printing 1 color, so we just place the box on top of the platen and print, flip over, then print the second side. You could also use a bit of spray adhesive, open the box up and place it over the platen sort of like a t-shirt.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Just saw this thread - yes we use a small amount of adhesive so the box doesn't move around. Generally the adhesive does not come off on the box.


----------

